# soul sucker



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

what genes are in it


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Soul Sucker 2, its got 7 genes in total

Lesser Platinum
Woma
Hidden gene lesser platinum
hidden gene woma
???
???
???

The only way to find out the rest is to buy one any they'll tell you.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

i thik their is lemon pastel in it, and possibly yellow belly.

and just a guese, G-stripe


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My guess personally is that it's simpler than it seems...

Woma Type 1 / Normal
Lesser Platinum / Daddy 
Pastel / Normal

So it's a Platinum Pastel Woma Type I.

The only one I don't know about is whether there's another heterozygous gene; if there is, I'd guess it's something like Cinnamon or Black Pastel.

But until I have the money to get hold of a Platinum and a Woma Type I to find out for myself... I can't prove it, it's just my personal suspicion.


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> My guess personally is that it's simpler than it seems...
> 
> Woma Type 1 / Normal
> Lesser Platinum / Daddy
> ...


 
when you say platinium do u mean lesser platnium


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I mean Platinum.

Which is heterozygous Lesser Platinum, heterozygous "Daddy" (like I've sorta written).

Platty Daddy was the first Platinum, the wild-caught one that Ralph Davis has.

Keep in mind, though, that my guess on what is in a Soul Sucker is exactly that, a GUESS... a suspicion that I won't have verified unless I win the lottery and can afford to buy a Soul Sucker (and breed it to a few things in my collection which might clarify things for me personally) or can get a Platinum and a Woma to see whether a Woma Type I is a "Woma / Daddy" and if then breeding a Woma/Daddy to a Lesser gets you Soul Sucker V1s.


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

how much are they


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I was quoted about £2500 for a homozygous Daddy (carrying two copies of Daddy) female.

A Woma Type I, no idea, it'd have to be imported directly from NERD as I'd want confirmation THEY say it's a Type I and not a Type II.

Last time I asked about a Platinum or a Butter Daddy I was looking at £7500.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

*Soul Sucker*
*Genetics:*

*Morph type:*
Combo
*Description:* Woma X Lesser Platinum X Secret ingredient: TBA


i found on Genetics - List - Snake-Zone.com

i don't know what their secret ingredient is though:hmm:hmmmmmmmm i wonder :hmm::banghead: nope i havn't got a clue


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

NERD - Hidden Gene Woma Granite Yellow Belly Male


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

ouch what a price


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

markhill said:


> NERD - Hidden Gene Woma Granite Yellow Belly Male


grantie and yellow belly!!!!!


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

so if u wanted to make a soul sucker what

would you have to start with im hopeless
with genetics


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mattinho said:


> Soul Sucker 2, its got 7 genes in total
> 
> Lesser Platinum
> Woma
> ...





The snakeman said:


> so if u wanted to make a soul sucker what
> 
> would you have to start with im hopeless
> with genetics


try reading your thread mate...


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

alan1 said:


> try reading your thread mate...


 
:blush::blush:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ thats all thats anyone knows for certain, apart from the breeder, dealer, and new purchaser...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> No, I mean Platinum.
> 
> Which is heterozygous Lesser Platinum, heterozygous "Daddy" (like I've sorta written).
> 
> ...


Or by that new second edition book that's coming out?..


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

paulibabes said:


> Or by that new second edition book that's coming out?..


???

The MORE complete ball python??


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

markhill said:


> ???
> 
> The MORE complete ball python??


john berrys 2nd edition is due out soon , maybe they mean that but doubt hed know nerds secrets - not that ive got a clue :crazy:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

tricky said:


> john berrys 2nd edition is due out soon , maybe they mean that but doubt hed know nerds secrets - not that ive got a clue :crazy:


oh right ok.

cheers


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

markhill said:


> ???
> 
> The MORE complete ball python??


no John B's second edition. Will cost ya 60 bones...


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> no John B's second edition. Will cost ya 60 bones...


 


seriously £60 ??? who told you this

as pretty as book as it is i wasnt that impressed with the first one at £35-40 so this new one better be about 3000 pages and breed my snakes for me!!!!



daniel


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> seriously £60 ??? who told you this
> 
> as pretty as book as it is i wasnt that impressed with the first one at £35-40 so this new one better be about 3000 pages and breed my snakes for me!!!!
> 
> ...


"Hi Paul, books will be £60.00 plus postage when they are ready in May.

cheers, John" straight from the horse's '... 

Anyway I don't mean to cause any fuss or arguments with this post... Just trying to help people out with info etc. It could be helpful anyway, I said myself to John I thought it was a bit steep even if the book is supposed to be good, but it isn't made of gold so... I think the price should be thought about a bit more before the book's release in May. I'd love one! But no one buys a book for 60 pebbles of brass!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

If it helps explain the meaning of life it may have a selling point mind!: victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> "Hi Paul, books will be £60.00 plus postage when they are ready in May.
> 
> cheers, John" straight from the horse's '...
> 
> Anyway I don't mean to cause any fuss or arguments with this post... Just trying to help people out with info etc. It could be helpful anyway, I said myself to John I thought it was a bit steep even if the book is supposed to be good, but it isn't made of gold so... I think the price should be thought about a bit more before the book's release in May. I'd love one! But no one buys a book for 60 pebbles of brass!


 

i for one wont buy it at £60. i would at £40 i think, so there is 2 potential sales lost:whistling2:


daniel


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> i for one wont buy it at £60. i would at £40 i think, so there is 2 potential sales lost:whistling2:
> 
> 
> daniel


To be fair I've brought some pretty neat books on reptile keeping atc for less than 20 squids! I know it's a big high end morph craze shizz thing, but the highest I'd honetly WANT to pay is 6 notes, that is 6 £5 notes, maths is £30.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> i for one wont buy it at £60. i would at £40 i think, so there is 2 potential sales lost:whistling2:
> 
> 
> daniel


Time for a strike haha!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

paulibabes said:


> "Hi Paul, books will be £60.00 plus postage when they are ready in May.
> 
> cheers, John" straight from the horse's '...
> 
> Anyway I don't mean to cause any fuss or arguments with this post... Just trying to help people out with info etc. It could be helpful anyway, I said myself to John I thought it was a bit steep even if the book is supposed to be good, but it isn't made of gold so... I think the price should be thought about a bit more before the book's release in May. I'd love one! *But no one buys a book for 60 pebbles of brass!*


I did, VPI's Ball Python book has just cost me $115 with shipping.

Works out about £70.

I did get a lot of feedback from others before spending that much though, everyone who has a copy says its worth every penny.

I'd need to see what everyone else thinks before spending that on JB's book, it will probably be good but for £60 it needs to be better than good.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

paulibabes said:


> Or by that new second edition book that's coming out?..


Only if John Berry actually has bred out a Soulsucker and knows what's in it based on hatching results... I don't know if John Berry *owns* a Platinum.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Only if John Berry actually has bred out a Soulsucker and knows what's in it based on hatching results... I don't know if John Berry *owns* a Platinum.


I read somewhere that it's something to do with a woma and a lesser.: victory:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

woma
lesser
hidden gean woma
hidden gean lesser
granite
lemon pastel
yellow belly

thats my guese


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

mattsdragons said:


> woma
> lesser
> hidden gene woma
> hidden gene lesser
> ...


corrected it for ya mate


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you, those geans sound accurate?


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

hard to see granite in there tho


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

The snakeman said:


> hard to see granite in there tho


I reckon there's definatly Granite

NERD - Hidden Gene Woma Granite Yellow Belly Male


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

markhill said:


> I reckon there's definatly Granite
> 
> NERD - Hidden Gene Woma Granite Yellow Belly Male


 
mayby your right mate


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

i have read that lemon pastel is in it too. but what is that hidden gene?


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

what about a phantom


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

The snakeman said:


> what about a phantom


 i know that the soul sucker is a 7 gean co-dom/dom morph, sounds possible


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

its anoying me whats the missing genes :lol2:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

hidden gene woma
hidden gene lesser
woma
lesser
granite
phanton
lemon pastel/yellow belly


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

mattsdragons said:


> hidden gene woma
> hidden gene lesser
> woma
> lesser
> ...


 
sounds right looks right but is it right :lol2:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

only breeding would find out, mabey if we submitted it to nerd they would tell us?


----------



## The snakeman (Feb 23, 2010)

probally charge us :lol2:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

to submit it?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd hazard a guess at the ingredients for the SoulSucker 2.0;

Hidden Gene "Woma"
Woma
Hidden Gene "Lesser"
Lesser
Pastel
Bling YellowBelly
Granite


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Lemon x Lesser x Woma









Soul sucker...







...

Could it be that it's simply the result of a woma x lesser pairing? Or may be it's a Lemon x Lesser x Woma x red axanthic, cinnamon or something else? Something that makes the pattern even more like sploges?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

:gasp: I think it's a lesser x woma x yellow belly!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

found this so thaught ide past it on here:-

*Hidden Gene Woma Granite Yellow Belly Male*











http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ca...-woma-granite-yellow-belly-male.html#idTab200 
This is the Hidden gene Woma. This gene is very RARE and powerful when combined with other mutations. It is essential when trying to make Soul Suckers, Infernos and a multitude of other NERD creations. Do not mistake this gene with our Woma mutation! The normal Woma which originated from NERD does not make this crazy stuff! You must have a hidden gene Woma to make this stuff! I have released very few of these snakes since it is one of my favorite genes to work with!
The Yellow Belly gene used in this breeding makes snakes with VERY nice flames! A very contrasting YB gene.
This male will make Infernos when bred to a Lemon Pastel! When bred to a Lesser carrying its "hidden gene" it will make Soul Suckers, Red Spectrums and more!


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

I reckon it has some cinnamon in there


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

lawrencet1988 said:


> I reckon it has some cinnamon in there


Second that!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As I said, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a:

Pastel Platinum Woma Type II

And TBH, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a Pewter Platinum Woma Type II.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

just buy 1, that would be easier, think crystal palace reptile have got 1 for about 19k


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

cavan said:


> just buy 1, that would be easier, think crystal palace reptile have got 1 for about 19k


that one's sold...
would be astounded if there's cinny in there


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

did have another 1 up for arond 13, i think


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Aye, the male is sold. The female is still showing on the CPR website


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

PI reptiles bought the male. Look forward to seeing wht they produce with him when he is ready


----------

